# US Students Attend University in Germany Tuition Free



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 9, 2015)

This sounds like something under utilized by students seeking a degree at little cost:

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32821678

*"While the cost of college education in the US has reached record highs, Germany has abandoned tuition fees altogether for German and international students alike. An increasing number of Americans are taking advantage and saving tens of thousands of dollars to get their degrees."*


----------



## Edward (Jun 9, 2015)

While the science and engineering grad courses are in English, my understanding is that you might still need German for the undergrad liberal arts courses.


----------



## ZackF (Jun 10, 2015)

As I understand it, Sweden has a similar policy. However, living in Western Europe isn't cheap. I don't think these deals cover room and board.


----------



## chuckd (Jun 10, 2015)

KS_Presby said:


> As I understand it, Sweden has a similar policy. However, living in Western Europe isn't cheap. I don't think these deals cover room and board.



"To cover rent, mandatory health insurance and other expenses, Hunter's mother sends him between $6,000-7,000 each year."

"A graduate of Pennsylvania State University, Katherine spent less than €500 ($570) a month in Cottbus, which included housing, transportation and healthcare."


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 10, 2015)

Funny how we in America don't seem to understand the economics of college tuition...


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

At least in Georgia, and I believe there are similar deals in other US states, you can get your tuition paid for if you maintain a high enough GPA at a public university. The kicker here as well as elsewhere is often room and board being expensive, as well as other expenses.


----------



## ZackF (Jun 10, 2015)

chuckd said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > As I understand it, Sweden has a similar policy. However, living in Western Europe isn't cheap. I don't think these deals cover room and board.
> ...



Danke. Worth looking into for sure.


----------

